# Best software to control Epson V600 Scanner



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there anything after-market that's better than what comes with the scanner? 

It's not bad, but if there's better out there I'd like to compare.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 5, 2017)

Vuescan is better but I'm wouldn't recommend it just because it's not necessary -- the Epson software works well enough. Are you trying to scan film?

Joe


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

Positives (slides) mostly.  Haven't had a go at negatives yet!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

I've got it going pretty well with the slides.  

When I scan multiple odd-sized prints (many are old and tiny), even though I keep them well over the .8 inches apart, about half the time it recognizes the individual prints and half the time it makes it into one big image.  A bit frustrating.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 5, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Positives (slides) mostly.  Haven't had a go at negatives yet!



Epson's instructions for the scanner are bogus. They tell you to put film on the scanner emulsion facing up toward the scanner lid (light). The software then shows you the scan in correct orientation, but your scanning through the film base. Do NOT scan through the film base. Put the film on the scanner emulsion down facing the scanner platen. You'll get a scan that's backwards but you can easily flip it in PS and you'll get a sharper scan.

Do not use the unsharp mask feature in the scan software (sucks) -- sharpen later in PS. Learn to use the manual Levels and Curves control in the scan software as opposed to the auto exposure option. Go ahead and select auto exposure to start and then correct in Levels and Curves.

Joe


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

Scanner's great btw- just a little kludgy in the software.  Here is a slide from 1979 at a skate park.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 5, 2017)

If you are doing a large project you might look at Silverfast.  They have a suite that includes not only their scanning software but their archiving software.  It allows you to do both.   It is on the expensive side.

I agree that the Epson software is quite usable.  I use VueScan, but that is because I have an older outstanding scanner that is no longer supported by the manufacturer.  VueScan is great if you have older non supported stuff.


----------

